# VivExotic old models for sale



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi folks

As you know, VivExotic have brought out the new Viva and Repti Stax. Well, we know some of you still want to get your mitts on the old ones (VX36 and LX24 etc) so we've bought a load of them in. We have more to come soon as well but they won't last forever, so if you want them, get them while you can!

Clearance Vivariums


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

Swell Reptiles said:


> Hi folks
> 
> As you know, VivExotic have brought out the new Viva and Repti Stax. Well, we know some of you still want to get your mitts on the old ones (VX36 and LX24 etc) so we've bought a load of them in. We have more to come soon as well but they won't last forever, so if you want them, get them while you can!
> 
> Clearance Vivariums


 
do you have any of the modx range?


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*modx*

No, I'm afraid the ModX have all gone now


----------



## mjh73 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, any LX 36 Beech vivs left?


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*beech*

Hi
Unfortunately not - the Beech were the first to go. 

At time of writing we have 

LX24 Walnut
LX24 Oak
VX24 Beech
VX24 Oak
VX24 Walnut
VX36 Beech
VX36 Walnut
VX48 Beech
VX48 Oak
VX48 Walnut

Plus some viv and cabinet combos. Linky: Clearance Vivariums


----------



## D.W.P (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you still have the VX48 in Beech and how much...

Darin...


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Vx48*

The VX48 Beechs have all gone now. We still have some of the oak and walnut for £83.94 VivExotic VX48 48" Vivarium Winchester Oak


----------



## jeffo123 (Nov 29, 2009)

*vivexotics walnut*

hi my name is gareth trying to get hold of 

1 ax24 Walnut
1 ax48 Walnut
4 lx24 Walnut
1 lx36 Walnut 
and if possible a walnut divider maybe to the ax48 so that i can chop up for dividers in smaller vivs

if you can assist in any way my number 01482-352186 mobile 07710769016

please note stands for ax not required just vivs thanks

[email protected]


----------



## robpatton (Sep 30, 2012)

I was 3 oak vx48's have you got any left?


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*VXs*

Hi folks, here's what we have left of the golden oldies:

Clearance Vivariums


----------

